# Ta-Jon Babies!!!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

It sounds like both have baby-doll heads. That male is too stinkin' cute for words!! And it sounds like he will remain on the small side. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They're both beautiful babies!! too Cute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They are beyond adorable!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh..........how adorable!!! The little girl is going to be very special~~~~She was born on my Mother's birthday!!! That little boy is too cute!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

The face on that little boy *swoon*. They are both absolutely precious! If I could snatch up that boy, I would in a heart beat! That picture of him with the toy on his nose....CUTE!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

If I didn't already have my girl coming to me soon I'd be calling for that little girl!! They're both so cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that boy is a real cutie and the price is soo good! he's going to go fast


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Absolutely breathtaking :smheat: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

soooo cute!

i want that little boy... look at his face :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 5 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837020


> The face on that little boy *swoon*. They are both absolutely precious! If I could snatch up that boy, I would in a heart beat! That picture of him with the toy on his nose....CUTE!![/B]


DITTO! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

OMG! They're too cute for words. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those puppies' grandfather is Cosy's greatgrandfather. 

Ooops...I mean grandfather. Ch. Valedian's Remarc Raising Cain is Cosy's grandfather...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 6 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837244


> Those puppies' grandfather is *Cosy's greatgrandfather*. [/B]



Are you meaning Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy? He is Shoni's G-grand-father on his father's mother's side.

Both are darling puppies!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: cute


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 6 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837246


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 6 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837244





> Those puppies' grandfather is *Cosy's greatgrandfather*. [/B]



Are you meaning Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy? He is Shoni's G-grand-father on his father's mother's side.

Both are darling puppies!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, Valedian's Remarc. Yes, both of those pups are beautiful.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 6 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837246


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 6 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837244





> Those puppies' grandfather is *Cosy's greatgrandfather*. [/B]



Are you meaning Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy? He is Shoni's G-grand-father on his father's mother's side.

Both are darling puppies!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chloe's grandfather is Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy. Chloe's mother is Ch Pashes Phantasy Grace and Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy is her mother's father. Hope that makes sense


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

oh I wish...I love that little girl :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: That little boy is absolutely precious. If he was a little older he might have been mine. LOL. Someone will get an adorable little bitty fluff. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what beautiful babies


----------



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd love to have the boy, but $2200.00 for a pet quality male? My husband would have me commited. :smpullhair:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MistysMom @ Oct 11 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838811


> I'd love to have the boy, but $2200.00 for a pet quality male? My husband would have me commited. :smpullhair:[/B]


My husband would probably have me committed also  but in reality that is not a bad price, especially to other breeders prices I have seen.. When I am in the market for my next one, Ta-Jon is where I am going. I just love everything about her babies... :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That boy is a doll!!


----------



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

Males from show breeders in Okla. and TX. usually start at $1200.00, so $2200.00 for pet quality is very high for this region. He is precious though.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MistysMom @ Oct 11 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838918


> Males from show breeders in Okla. and TX. usually start at $1200.00, so $2200.00 for pet quality is very high for this region. He is precious though. [/B]


Really? Wow I didn't know that. I always see some boys go as high as 2800 :shocked: I want another boy so if I wanted him I would probably pay it .
The thing is 3pds is just to small for me. I want at least 5 to 6. I know she once had a gorgeous boy on there for 1000/ wish I could get him. I know my time will come so for now I love looking..He is precious :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The little ones always go higher due to being in demand. He's a little doll face too. I want him...no I don't..
yes, I do. Cosy wants to marry him.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

With a face like that, I'd be more than happy to pay two times the asking price.  I think $2200 is more than reasonable, though you should know that you'd most likely be able to find a well-bred male for less than that. Rhapsody has a cute male for $1200 now. I don't know Tammy, but I'm willing to bet she's asking more for this little guy because of his small size, and perhaps because of his "extreme" baby-doll head. :wub: I think some breeders have a set price for their males and females, while others price higher in accordance to what's in "demand". That's my guess, anyway.

Anyway, I agree with Andrea in that Ta-Jon has beautiful babies, and I'll most likely be going to her for my next one. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## stephaniec (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw them the other day....I love the little boy! They are both related to my Milo :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Texas prices are the same as any other if coming from a reputable exhibitor breeder and the champions are there
in the pedigrees.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 11 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838956


> The little ones always go higher due to being in demand. He's a little doll face too. I want him...no I don't..
> yes, I do. Cosy wants to marry him. [/B]


Oh now that would be way tooooooo cute. The combo of him and Cosy. I don't think we on SM are ready for that. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 5 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836989


> They're both beautiful babies!! too Cute!![/B]


They are both very cute. But, I love that little boy. What a doll! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG I am drooling . .


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, both girls and the boy are G-O-N-E!! That was so fast...

Congrats to Mary Ann for finding Lola! She's a gorgeous and sweet little baby girl.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! That's amazing. She had 4 this time last week--2 girls and two boys. Thanks, Sophia.


----------

